# MMMMM.....BEER.



## givemaboot (Jul 6, 2011)

I am an avid home brewer.  I have won some local/regional awards. Check out my avatar.  That is my brew rig.  I love to brew great beer and share it with good food.  Does anyone else brew and cook with their own brews?


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 6, 2011)

I personally don't but yes there are several people on here who do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes there are a lot of beer & wine makers on here.


----------



## hernando (Jul 8, 2011)

I brew extract and partials. Don't have the gear for AG yet. I iwll get there slowly. Need a kegging sytem before I even get into AG. What can I say, I have priorities.


----------



## alelover (Jul 8, 2011)

I do all grain.


----------



## roller (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to do alot of beer but just do wine now...mostly fruit wines.


----------



## givemaboot (Jul 9, 2011)

I am going to brew 25 gallons this week. I usually do 2-10 gallon batches of two of my favorites, and one experimental 5 gallon batch.  I have to do some work on my rig, but I'm off until late august, so i think I can find time.


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

That's something I haven't tried yet.


----------



## pittman (Jul 11, 2011)

I just brewed for the first time, it's a great summer hefeweizen.


----------



## captturbo (Jul 11, 2011)

As much as I drink the stuff I sure need to learn how to make it. The interest in the subject is high! Burp.


----------

